

How to use PR Firms at Startups - manoloe
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/01/23/how-to-use-pr-firms-at-startups/?awesm=bothsid.es_9Jm&utm_content=awesm-bookmarklet&utm_medium=bothsid.es-twitter&utm_source=direct-bothsid.es

======
diego
Hackers usually underestimate the importance of PR. If you are going to do one
thing from the article, I'd say get media training. Reading it reminded me a
lot of this:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

------
mariust
Indeed a nice article, I think that PR is very important for a startup, I
would say that is viral, we all know todays startups from press, and when we
visit they're link we become users if the product they offer is indeed one of
the best on the market

